# tecumseh hh100 carb - completely confused!



## dutton1 (Apr 18, 2009)

Have a late 60's deere 112 with a 10hp tecumseh HH100 in it. Worked fine last week, this week not. Fill up tank and gas spews out main jet of carb.

Things I've done:
*Tested float - it floats, no leaks
*Cleaned needle and seat
*Dropped bowl down about 1/8" so I could see what happens with float when gas fills up bowl. Guess what.. it stops the gas. Seat the bowl on gasket, gas starts flowing. This one really baffles me. 
*Cleaned out carb good to no avail. 
*I even cut the bottom out of a pop can and set in place of the bowl so I could really see what happens when the bottom of the can filled up against the float. Float worked as normal, pushed the needle up and stopped the gas. I have a rebuild kit on the way but not sure this is going to solve the problem. 

Any ideas????? First post, thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

dutton1 said:


> Have a late 60's deere 112 with a 10hp tecumseh HH100 in it. Worked fine last week, this week not. Fill up tank and gas spews out main jet of carb.
> 
> Things I've done:
> *Tested float - it floats, no leaks
> ...


its possible it may require a new carb if the carb is still available

just curious are you in texas ?


----------



## dutton1 (Apr 18, 2009)

Nope, not Texas, near Grand Rapids, MI. Thanks for the reply. I'm going to start with a rebuild kit and work my way up.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Did you notice the/any grainy residue in the carb bowl, it could be the fuel line has deteroriated and the flaking of the fuel line is what is keeping the needle from seating properly. Have a good one. Geo


----------

